# house for sale



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

there is a house for sale by my house it's address is 666 six mile how weird is that???I've worked a tons of houses and never seen an address like that it's like having a 13th floor in a building.....how would you list it???1500 spacious bungelo with finished portal to hell in the basement ,extra large sacrifice table included.....big back yard for your hound of hell to run amuck and terroize current neighbors....this is a quick sale.. seller will trade for souls you call him at (666)666-6666 ext 666:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do a Google map of the address and zoom to street level. Maybe we can see the portals that way


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds exactly like the house I've been looking for:googly:
That is an odd address though.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Where in Michigan is it ( if I read your local right)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Is it...

666 6 Mile Rd, Whitmore Lake, Washtenaw, MI 48189 or
666 6 Mile Rd, Battle Creek, Calhoun, MI 49017 or
666 6 Mile Rd, Comstock Park, Kent, MI 49321 or
666 6 Mile Rd, Athens, Calhoun, MI 49011?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't the whole state of Michigan a portal to Hell? :devil::googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd love to have the address 666


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

comstock park mi 666 six mile


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Isn't the whole state of Michigan a portal to Hell? :devil::googly:


lol.....


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Isn't the whole state of Michigan a portal to Hell? :devil::googly:


I take it you have been there in the summer?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect address for one of us.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think that's my mom's childhood home....


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure if I was able to send note back or not mike. I'm also in mi Lansing area


----------

